# Hampton Court.



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

We would like to visit the Hampton Court Palace Flower show in June.Has anyone been in a motor home,and if so where did you stay,and were you able to park at the show for the day? I have been trying to find a site within walking or easy public transport distance without any luck so far.My wife spoke to someone at the Palace,and they said there were height barriers on the public car parks,and did not offer much help at all,apart from giving her a phone number for a caravan park called Hampton Court,which when Gwen rang,told her they only had statics,and they were in Pembrokeshire!!!!
Any help would be much appreciated,

Reg & Gwen.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Reg & Gwen

I'm afraid that you will not get anywhere near to Hampton Court in your motorhome. The parking situation is horrendous, I can only suggest the CC site at Chertsey or maybe Apps Court Farm which is between Hampton Court and Walton on Thames.

http://www.appscourtfarm.com/about.htm


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I parked mine at Hampton Court Oct 2005 but we are only 2.65m high. There is a railway station practically in the grounds.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thankyou Brian. I have E-mailed and phoned and left a message at Apps Court Farm,waiting for reply. Even if we cannot stay overnight there,it looks a good place to park for the day if we have to stay further away.
Reg& Gwen.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Camping and Caravan Club site Walton on Thames has the following lsited against it.
Hampton Court - Henry VIII's majestic palace on the Thames - is a walk away from Site. * Only trouble is it seems like a members only site.

Sonja*


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sonja

Hampton Court – Henry VIII’s majestic palace on the Thames – is a walk away from Site

A bit of a misleading statement from the CC&C as it is about 4 miles in distance


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Yes very misleading Brisey. If you say a walk then it should be no more than a mile in my book. 4 miles well for me thats a long long way and certainly not a walk.

Sonja


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Just remembered I never thanked you all for your help. Apps Court Farm is only for Flower Show exhibitors,but Gwen has charmed him into letting us stay for Friday & Saturday nights. No electrics but that is OK with us.
Thanks again,

Reg & Gwen.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Not very helpful I know, but earlier this year I stayed on Chertsey C&CC site with my brother in law, he's a tugger, and we visited Hamton Court in his car.
I didn't notice any height barrier, I think I would have, but I did notice the entrance to the car park was through a narrow arch.
The Hampton Court in Pembrokeshire is owned by my niece, coincidence or what!


David


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

It might not be of any help but if you need to walk to the show i would recommend catching one of the river ferries ,it was £1 when i went years ago but worth it as we walked once from the coach park and it was a hike.
Very good show though,Enjoy.

Chris


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We actually have plants being exhibited there this year from our nursery, they were at chelsea also. We sold them to a Landscaper who is doing all the hardwork. Couldnt stand all the hassle involved personally, lol. We supplied him silver leaf variety of helleborus & Native Silver birch trees


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Probably too late for Reg & Gwen, but below is a copy of an email I've just recieved from Hampton Court Palace.
Might be useful for the future.

Dear Sir

You will definitely be able to use the car park on Hampton Court Green
as there is no height restriction there - it is also a coach park. 
However, please be aware that 3-8 July 2007 it will be one of the
overflow car and coach parks for visitors to the RHS Hampton Court
Palace Flower Show; the RHS take over the parking and charge their own
parking fee.

You will be able to get into the palace car park but may have to use
two parking bays. However, you won't be able to get out of the exit. 
Thus if you do decide to use the car park on site, please find a member
of staff when you come to leave so that they can arrange for you to
leave via the car park entrance.

Kind regards,

Sue Whittaker
Customer Relations Manager
Hampton Court Palace


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Any one living near Hampton Court able to give a weather report.We are due at Apps Court Farm on Friday evening. I know it is on the banks of the Thames. Are the banks still in the correct place? How much rain have you had in that area?
Thanks in advance,
Reg & Gwen.


----------

